# Giddy Up Coffee



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not technically a cafe but 5 permanently located coffee stalls.

I live quite close to the Fortune Street Park one near the Barbican and I'm consistently impressed at the excellent red brick espressos they produce!

Baristas are also very friendly. When its sunny its like the whole park is the cafe as the smell from the grinder gently wafts in the breeze he he









They also do home baking and the banana loaf is a treat! Highly recommended.


----------

